# BCA Tracker 3 vs Ortovox 3+



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would just go with the 3+. Proven, reliable, solid range, and maybe the best pin pointing function out there. 

BCA has also been having problems as of late, not that Ortovox is immune from it.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I would just go with the 3+. Proven, reliable, solid range, and maybe the best pin pointing function out there.
> 
> BCA has also been having problems as of late, not that Ortovox is immune from it.


Thanks for the advice. Will look to see if I can get a good deal on one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I just swapped out a BCA Tracker for the Ortovox 3+. Too many quality control issues with BCA beacons. Mine inexplicably powered off on me twice. Go with the Orthodox.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got rid of my BCA Tracker 2 for a Pieps last season. Don't know much about their new 3 model though but they're owned by K2 now so hopefully that means something positive.

There was a recall on the Ortovox 3+ so make sure to get one that has the new flashed software, or send it in and get that performed.

http://www.ortovox.com/3737--recall_campaign_3plus.html


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

3+ beacons sold new by retailers should all have the updated software. A question worth asking. If it doesn't, that is a retailer that probably would not get much of my business after that.


----------

